
Mark-1 The world’s first whole-body MRI Scanner - wallflower
http://www.ghat-art.org.uk/mark-1-the-worlds-first-whole-body-mri-scanner/
======
exabrial
MRIs are crazy pieces of technology. I didn't know much about them until I had
an MRI myself and went down the rabbit hole reading on the theory of their
operation. You're magnetizing hydrogen, then pounding it out of alignment, and
then listening for the faint radio signature of atoms moaning as they realign.

~~~
datapunk
Such a fantastic visual description

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190416075550/http://www.ghat-a...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190416075550/http://www.ghat-
art.org.uk/mark-1-the-worlds-first-whole-body-mri-scanner/)

------
legulere
Is it common to do a whole-body scan? Seems to me to be pretty expensive way
for probably finding a lot of false positive irregularities in the body that
will never cause any harm to the patient.

~~~
petercooper
It's not common in the sense that any significant %age of people have it done,
but it's not _unusual_ and there are numerous private medical screening
facilities that do it for a fee. I had one done two years ago as part of a
full body medical and plan to do so every two years or so in order to detect
changes over the years (I was willing to take the risk of things being
discovered during the first scan).

~~~
spease
What’s the group that does this?

~~~
petercooper
I did it in the UK via
[http://www.preventicum.co.uk/](http://www.preventicum.co.uk/)

